

Book Review: Winning Through Intimidation - burningion
http://www.kpkaiser.com/book-reviews/book-review-winning-through-intimidation/

======
wglb
Wow that was a long time ago. Fascinating read. However, the review is really
too thin to do the book justice.

~~~
hga
Indeed! One can also try the Amazon reviews, e.g.
[http://www.amazon.com/Winning-Through-Intimidation-Robert-
Ri...](http://www.amazon.com/Winning-Through-Intimidation-Robert-
Ringer/dp/0449207862) ; the first one details how great a book on sales it is.

But to really get the flavor ... well, what about him entering a bank the
minute it opens, dark suit and shades (in Florida perhaps?), with a check for
at least $25,000 in today's dollars, cashing the check (which he knew the
issuer would stop payment on, but he beat him) and stuffing the cash into his
briefcase. This is a book both serious and funny, one that if you like will
likely keep your interest which is not something I can say for the majority of
business books.

I read it back when in came out in the '70s before I entered the real world
and I think its advice was invaluable, even for an introverted
scientist/engineer like myself who needs a day of recovery after doing my part
of a sales call.

